# Help please



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Booted up new ROM. Stuck on boot loops. I can't manually boot to recovery to restore backup. Can adb boot to recovery? What can I do.

Any help appreciated. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hook it up to the computer, load adb and type: adb reboot Bootloader

Then you can use the volume keys on the device to select recovery and select it with the power button.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Hook it up to the computer, load adb and type: adb reboot Bootloader
> 
> Then you can use the volume keys on the device to select recovery and select it with the power button.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you for reply, I will try that. But actually accessing recovery from boot loader does not with on my N7. I would have to reboot into recovery.

Would using a toolkit to set it back to a locked unrooted state work also. I do not have much on my N7 yet. Then re root and unlock using adb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

So you can get into recovery? Why not wipe everything and do clean install or just restore a factory image. Don't use a toolkit..

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah you could flash the stock IMG from fast boot easily.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

I got it fixed. I used toolkit to completely unroot and lock and reset. I then unlocked and rooted using ADB. I can now get into recovery from boot loader which I am very relived and happy about. Adb works just won't recognize some commands. But I a, all good and don't need adb anymore.

Thank you for all your guys help.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> I got it fixed. I used toolkit to completely unroot and lock and reset. I then unlocked and rooted using ADB. I can now get into recovery from boot loader which I am very relived and happy about. Adb works just won't recognize some commands. But I a, all good and don't need adb anymore.
> 
> Edit: My name is Tyler too! Lol
> 
> ...


 just FYI when you got stuck in a bootloop and you couldn't access recovery you were probably on the old bootloader. Accessing recovery from the bootloader was broken on the older bootloader. I believe that was 4.1. Then when you used the toolkit it put you on 4.2.1 it came with the new bootloader which fixed the reboot recovery bug.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

